# Brother and Sister



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I've read that inbreeding in fish is alright up to 6 generations before they begin to have ill effects on the fish. Also, has any projects on selective breeding of RBPs been done, playing with the genetics, keeping good traits and so on? Let me know what you think of this topic, I'd greatly appreciate the information.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Maybe it doesn't really matter...
Maybe it's because they take so long to become mature enough to breed?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

well im assumining most captive reds are inbreeds because when buying some you usually buy from the same batch unless you plant to add more later or specifically breed (or dont nkow what inbreeding is)

personallyi dont think inbreeding is as bad as people say

if you breed 30 generations of fish in 110% health the fry will be perfectally healthy
but if you start with a gene thats lacking something, after each breed the fry will be lacking it even more and more


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

True true. I believe it's good only to isolate a certain type of gene, but other than that I don't think it's good for the gene pool of the fish.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

also tons of fish on the market are produced through inbreeding (guppies...) to produce certain varients and they are still healthy


----------



## tom98390 (Jul 19, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> also tons of fish on the market are produced through inbreeding (guppies...) to produce certain varients and they are still healthy


From my understanding even with guppies they only go six or seven generation before they mix up the gene pool more. In the case of a piranha all you would need is two breeding pairs to start with and inbreeding wouldn't be a problem for a really long time. Just some food for thought.

I would be really interested to see what someone could come up with if they breed for traits. Now correct me if I am wrong here, (I live in a NO piranha state, so I dont see many besides on here and my own) but most types of piranha in the same species don't really seem to have that different looks to them. The older P's I would think look the way they do because of how well, or badly, they were taken care of. Are we talking about personality traits? Please enlighten me on this one, as I am very interested in this.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I mean, personality traits would be good to isolate as well. Who wouldn't want rbps that aren't so skittish and like to swim around a lot more? I would like to achieve that, but more so, I would like to isolate whatever genes in the fish that are responsible for good, fast growth, nice bright color, and good structure, the overall shape and look of the fish. I've got some fry from a batch that I have going on right now that are outgrowing the rest and I will later seperate and condition these fish to eat and eat and eat high quality foods so that when it comes time to breed them, they will be in real good shape. Maybe I'll find a mutation and find that I end up with butterfly rbp. lol.


----------



## tom98390 (Jul 19, 2007)

StryfeMP said:


> I mean, personality traits would be good to isolate as well. Who wouldn't want rbps that aren't so skittish and like to swim around a lot more? I would like to achieve that, but more so, I would like to isolate whatever genes in the fish that are responsible for good, fast growth, nice bright color, and good structure, the overall shape and look of the fish. I've got some fry from a batch that I have going on right now that are outgrowing the rest and I will later seperate and condition these fish to eat and eat and eat high quality foods so that when it comes time to breed them, they will be in real good shape. Maybe I'll find a mutation and find that I end up with butterfly rbp. lol.


Well good luck make sure to tell us how it went in a year or so!


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

no doubt, if I get into it i'll make sure to keep logs of the process.


----------

